# RX Labs - The Burn



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Got some of RX Labs "the burn" to try, anyone used it before?

Thinking of trying half a tab to start as it looks pretty potent.

Thanks!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm using their sibutramine which seems okay but I've not used it before (another lab) so nothing to compare it with

Their clen seemed way overdosed to me, but dosing clen accurately seems to be difficult.

Their viagra seemed underdosed but it was okay.

Repot back to us when you've tried it.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'm using their sibutramine which seems okay but I've not used it before (another lab) so nothing to compare it with
> 
> Their clen seemed way overdosed to me, but dosing clen accurately seems to be difficult.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Sasnak.

So I took 1/2 a tab tonight (there is a nice 1/2 line on the presses pill which helps!) and I thought it was absolutely bang on what I was hoping it would be.

I've been running Dimensions Yohimbine recently and although I really like its effects, however, it can give me some dryness in the throat and on occasion can make me feel a little washed out after training. Will still use Yohimbine now and again in its own as it's nice to mix things up.

A half a tab of "The Burn" gave me good focus, light breathing (as opposed to my Darth Vader impression) and wasn't as "sweaty" as ephedrine gets me. Feels nice and clean and I'm not buzzing 4hrs post workout (this is a plus as I know it will help me sleep).

Definitely noticed the DMAA in there, I loved the original Jack3d which had it in, and the effects were similar.

I don't think I could take a whole one at the moment, I'll be sticking with 1/2 pre workout for now.

Will be ordering more.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

OK, so maybe I did wake up 20 times in the night.......I'm sure that will get less as my body builds a tolerance!


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'm using their sibutramine which seems okay but I've not used it before (another lab) so nothing to compare it with
> 
> Their clen seemed way overdosed to me, but dosing clen accurately seems to be difficult.
> 
> ...


 Sasnak, I thought I'd give you a 2 week update of using The Burn and it is definitely my go to pre workout now mate. 1/2 a tab is plenty and is spot on.

I always found that I don't seem to build up a tolerance to DMAA, 1 and a 1/2 scoops of jack3d always did the trick.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Skitz said:


> Sasnak, I thought I'd give you a 2 week update of using The Burn and it is definitely my go to pre workout now mate. 1/2 a tab is plenty and is spot on.
> 
> I always found that I don't seem to build up a tolerance to DMAA, 1 and a 1/2 scoops of jack3d always did the trick.


 Thanks for the update


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Is it better than dimension ultraburn?

Cheers


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

SickCurrent said:


> Is it better than dimension ultraburn?
> 
> Cheers


 Never used it, so can't comment, sorry pal.....

That said, never had an issue with anything from dimensions.


----------

